# Kimbo KOd by Forest?



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

Apparently the 2 were sparring at Xtreme Couture and Forrest knocked him out.

Anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Sources?


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I heard about this, I think Kim Couture is the one that said it, she also said that Kimbo didn't come back to Xtreme Couture after being knocked out.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

It would be great to get some kind of confirmation on this. Forest is probably just the guy to do it though, he can take a ridiculous amount of punishment.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Who cares if Kimbo got KO'd in sparring? God knows he is never going to fight a decent guy with the potential to land a punch on him anyway. 
Exhibit A: James Thompson


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Nah, because James Thompson is going to G&P Kimbo into oblivion (a man can dream right?).


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

This thread reminds me of when i was a young warthog playing around in Limewire, and i'd see "Kate Beckinsale Sex tape" and click on that shit as fast as i could... only for it to be a virus.

Huge letdown. 

I'm sad now.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I heard about this two but honestly guys get KO'd in training all the time. Especially guys who are just starting out. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2008/04/14/kimbo-slice-spars-with-forrest-griffin/

......


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2008/04/14/kimbo-slice-spars-with-forrest-griffin/
> 
> ......


Well, there you have it. Well done and repped for the Confirmation (or as close as we'll probably get)

Can you find the Beckinsale one though?  Jk jk (srsly though)


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> Can you find the Beckinsale one though?  Jk jk (srsly though)


I thoroughly enjoyed her in "21"...oh yeah, and the movie was pretty good too!


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I heard about this two but honestly guys get KO'd in training all the time. Especially guys who are just starting out. It's not a big deal.




Getting KOd in sparring with a much lighter guy is a big deal imo


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Forrest weighs around 230 So I don't think he is lighter at all and they might be the same height.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, if this was only a sparring lesson then they were probably fighting at about 70-80%...which only leads me to believe that Kimbo doesn't have the rock solid chin that many believe he has. 

Something like this really hurts the reputation that many are trying to build for Kimbo.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Forrest weighs around 230 So I don't think he is lighter at all and they might be the same height.


yeah, it's amazing how huge forrest is and i didn't realize it till a few months ago....

if you watch his all access ...during his sprint work....he's putting on the strap....and his back muscles are ENORMOUS


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I mean he is 6'3 Kimbo is 6'2 and Forrest is around the same weight as Kimbo.

Guys get KO'd in sparring this isn't a big deal at all. Especially when he has been training for a year at most I think.


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed her in "21"...oh yeah, and the movie was pretty good too!


Yeah I saw the movie it was good, but thats Kate Bosworth


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

AlexPR123 said:


> Yeah I saw the movie it was good, but thats Kate Bosworth


Absoultely correct. I've now realized I don't even know who Beckinsale is at all...


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not suprised. I'm sure Kimbo has not seen very many leg kicks, and Griffin is a pretty strong cat. Maybe it was just a flash KO? Like he hit the ground and got back up?


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Absoultely correct. I've now realized I don't even know who Beckinsale is at all...


This is Kate Beckinsale


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Forrest kicks like a mule, i remember seeing the one where be broke a radio guys leg with a leg kick...and wasnt even full force. OH SNAP!! on that video Kalib Starnes was showing the radio guy after the fact on how to defend, throw a punch and then run!! LOL damn i gotta look for that now, someone help me out!!!!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> This thread reminds me of when i was a young warthog playing around in Limewire, and i'd see "Kate Beckinsale Sex tape" and click on that shit as fast as i could... only for it to be a virus.
> 
> Huge letdown.
> 
> I'm sad now.


:sarcastic08:

repped


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KMRMcVDZLE the kick!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnPD8o0e56s&feature=related AFTERMATH and Kalib running 2:42


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KMRMcVDZLE the kick!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnPD8o0e56s&feature=related AFTERMATH and Kalib running 2:42



oh... my... god... Kalib teaching you how to run after throwing a punch... That is so friggen priceless... hahahaha


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Ya i saw it to in the article where dana talks about kimbo/liddell i was looking mma news in google and it showed up.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

HAHAHA THIS JUST MADE MY DAY. So I guess this puts an end to all that Kimbo would beat Liddel crap HAHAHA.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Breadfan said:


> oh... my... god... Kalib teaching you how to run after throwing a punch... That is so friggen priceless... hahahaha


lol as i was typing my first post it just popped into my head, too funny.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

i would of loved to have seen kimbo being KO'd because from what i heard, he has an iron chin.. lol..


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> This thread reminds me of when i was a young warthog *playing around in Limewire, and i'd see "Kate Beckinsale Sex tape" and click on that shit as fast as i could... only for it to be a virus.*
> 
> Huge letdown.
> 
> I'm sad now.


haha:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Not a hug surprise if true. Forrest is a much more polished and well-rounded striker than Kimbo. And Kimbo's chin has never really been tested outside of his brawl with Gannon.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Not a hug surprise if true. Forrest is a much more polished and well-rounded striker than Kimbo. And Kimbo's chin has never really been tested outside of his brawl with Gannon.


Damn whats a hug surprise? Sounds like a move fedor would use :thumb02:


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Kimbo will be found out when he fights sumone decent. Id like to see him fight Houston Alexander thou, that wud be fun :thumb02:


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> This thread reminds me of when i was a young warthog playing around in Limewire, and i'd see "Kate Beckinsale Sex tape" and click on that shit as fast as i could... only for it to be a virus.
> 
> Huge letdown.
> 
> I'm sad now.


hahahahahahahah thats horrible


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Kimbo is a joke anyways. I wasn't surprised one bit when I read that Forrest knocked him out.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd love to see kimbo fight a great HW but it'll never happen. I know that he'd get totally dominated by anyone with any sort of boxing skill (not tank)


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

ean6789 said:


> Damn whats a hug surprise? Sounds like a move fedor would use :thumb02:


Good one! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev-A0X3z8-w


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

this is another one of those rumours just like how krazyhorse kod wanderlei silva backstage at pride [i think its true] but youll never know for sure


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

well hey, if it is true.. maybe it's a good sign that kimbo will face someone who's actually good after thompson? sparring w/ griffen..


----------

